# Warrens, Wisconsin



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I live in an RV and we are on our way to take a job at the Jellystone in Warrens, WI. We will arrive the end of the month. Because I live in an RV I have limited space for stash and almost out. Once I get to Warrens I will definitely need to purchase more yarn. Anyone familiar with the area and where a good place within 40 miles would be for buying yarn?


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Hi,
I did some googling and found that you are near-ish to Sparta and Tomah. You should be able to find yarn in those places or other communities nearby. Don't forget online shopping. Otherwise, ask around when grocery shopping, the drugstore, etc. good luck


----------



## alexannie (Sep 19, 2011)

Ohhhhhh Cranberry Fest how fun for you. Back to yarn. LaCrosse is probably your largest supply area. There is a great Ben Franklin there with lots of options, plus the usual Michaels and Hobby Lobby. Sorry when I lived there I wasn't knitting, so I don't know about yarn shops.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=yarn+stores+in+warren+wi&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.yahoo:en-USfficial&client=firefox
Here is a link for shops in or near Warren. I have often thought how wonderful it would be to live in an R.V. I am jealous of you. If I travel 278.9 miles north this summer, I will have to stop and look you up. jinx


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

Warrens is near Blck River Falls, but I've never been in the shopping district so don't know what's there. There are 2 yarns shops in Eau Claire which is north of Warren, about 80 miles. Might even be a Hobby Lobby,or JoAnn's been a long time since I've been there. I know there's a great quilt shop in Osseo but don't think they carry yarn. Tomah has a large Wal Mart. Good luck.


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

Tomah Wisconsin is the most nearby for Warrens. I do hope you will enjoy it ther...I come there every yr (for over 30 yrs) and participate in the Warrens Cranberry Festival..it is a huge event to celebrate the beautful cranberries they grow in the area. I know exactly where you would be staying. Good on your new job...Wisconsin Rapids is not too far either...


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know if this place would be within 40 miles, however there is a yarn shop at Beach Corner which has tons and tons of yarn. It will make you speechless. It is run by an elderly lady who's son has 2 shops in the mlps area. Very knowlegable about yarns. Norita


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Depending the type of yarn and how high of quality of yarn you want. Sparta has a yarn shop down town. There is also a quilt shop in town. Walmart, has some yarn, but not really a huge selection. Tomah has a walmart also. Now, in Onalaska, there is Michaels, Hobby Lobby, and Walmart. Dollar Tree occasionaly has a little yarn. I almost forgot. Same area also has a Hancock Fabrics. Downtown LaCrosse may have some specialty yarn shops too, not 100% for sure at the moment. There is no Ben Franklin in LaCrosse anymore. There might be some shops in Warrens, I don't remember. Oh, and I believe there is a private shop outside of West Salem. She has a lot of cross stitch and if I remember right, she also carries yarn etc. Have fun.


----------



## Grandma J. (Feb 21, 2011)

I have friends who live in Warrens and own a cranberry marsh. I haven't been to the Cran Fest in years, but it's huge.

There's a yarn store in LaCrosse called Baskets of Yarn. You can check it out at www.basketsofyarn.net. Good luck!


----------



## fgosenheim (Mar 6, 2011)

Try Hersschners in Stevens Point...also have a web site to order yarn. Sometime in June there is a warehouse sale.
Happy shopping!
Fran


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

fgosenheim said:


> Try Hersschners in Stevens Point...also have a web site to order yarn. Sometime in June there is a warehouse sale.
> Happy shopping!
> Fran


The warehouse sale is around June 13, to 16th. this year.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

There is a Joann's, Michael's and Hancock in Eau Claire. Hancock right now has 30% off on all knitting items. Just payed $54.95 for a set of size 2 - 15 circular needles there.


----------



## ksr0805 (Apr 14, 2012)

If you have a toad, I would suggest making a trip into the Twin Cities. Also on Apr 28, there is an event referred to as Yarnover that is sponsored by the Mn Knitter's Guild. Besides the workshops, They have vendors that that sell yarn at the market ( which is free to attend).

If you do decide to drive into the cities, let me know what type of yarn you are looking for and I will direct you to some lys that would meet your criteria.

Kathi


----------



## ksr0805 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to post the Guild's website.

http://www.knitters.org/

Kathi


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

wisjean said:


> Warrens is near Blck River Falls, but I've never been in the shopping district so don't know what's there. There are 2 yarns shops in Eau Claire which is north of Warren, about 80 miles. Might even be a Hobby Lobby,or JoAnn's been a long time since I've been there. I know there's a great quilt shop in Osseo but don't think they carry yarn. Tomah has a large Wal Mart. Good luck.


I only know of 1 LYS in Eau Claire - Yellow Dog Knitting. If there is something other than JoAnn's and Michael's I would love to know about it.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

Just saw your post! If you happen to stop at Herrschners in Stevens Point, there is also a Michaels close by, and I believe they also have a JoAnns and a Hancock Fabrics. Always loved going to Cranberry Fest until the crowds got too big! Many, many memories of those days!!!


----------

